
Changelog is Open Source - michaelmior
https://changelog.com/posts/changelog-is-open-source
======
nickjj
Kind of surprised this doesn't have more upvotes. For someone looking to get
into Elixir this is a big deal because it gives you an inside look at how to
build a reasonably sized Phoenix application.

